# Pet names for your motorhome?



## Bobonong

What do you call your motorhome? Some endearing pet name like 'Betsy' or 'Fred' - or something more creative perhaps? Or do you just call in 'The Van'?! When we bought a landrover many years ago we had all sorts of names lined up - but of course we ended up calling it 'The Truck'! 
Now we have bought our first motorhome and we are thinking of names to call it/her/him. Are motorhomers generally in the habit of of giving their vehicles names? If so what do you call yours?


----------



## Waleem

Jean-Claude.......

As in "Jean-Claude damn van "

Think about it....

:lol:


----------



## klubnomad

Ours is just "The Van", although my Grandaughters call it "Grandads Wendy House"

Dave

656


----------



## 104236

We just call ours 'The Bus' not very original but nothing else seemed to fit.


----------



## smick

*Motorhomes Pet names*

Ours is "Herman the German" - although I feel it ought to be feminine, the growl of the Merc 5 cylinder definitely makes it a him!


----------



## 96299

Ours is called ARRY 8O ARRY the Argos..Get it.. :lol: 

steve


----------



## annetony

Ours is Betsie, not very original I know, but for some reason it just suits it :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 105872

herbie..... inherited by the first owner.


----------



## zulurita

"The Keg" - named by our German friends. Due to the fact we kept stopping at "Caves" "Domaines" in France and buying wine plus supermarkets for our beer.


----------



## Westysprinter

Mobile Tent or The camper


----------



## tincan

Tincan is not a pet name, it is the van's official given name. Well Tincan X actually after Tincan IX and before that Tincan VIII etc. All large metal boxes of some sort
Noel


----------



## devonidiot

When all goes well. 'My Van'.

When something goes wrong 'Worthless Piece of Junk'.


----------



## lindyloot

We pick up our "KESS" KE55 on saturday, the van named its self Lin


----------



## quartet

*Bessie!*

Bessie!


----------



## muggers

Ricky because of his reg plate starting RK...


----------



## glacier

The "sonic snail" because of its speed and the fact it has its house on its back - kids logic


----------



## maddie

First one 
the bus 
second 
Birtha (6 birth)
present one is called Alice,don't know why it just fits
terry


----------



## TinaGlenn

Our Motorhome is called Wendy, as in Mum's Wendy house, this one is Wendy mark III the kids named the first one and it has just stuck for them all. She even has her own named keyring 8) 

Our cars get named too :roll: so far, Guzzel Guts the Civic, Blinky the Accord, Bright Eyes the Astra, Muckpot the Corsa, Scarlet the Nova, Beaky the Fiesta, Ellie the Zafira and Ollie the X Trail. It started off as fun for the kids but now we seem to have got into the habbit of it :wink: 

Tina


----------



## 102992

Our is called *"sunny sundance"* Definetly the wrong name for this summer !!!


----------



## adbe

old one was called 'Lottie' (pilote)
this one is Stella for starline.
The


----------



## Fatalhud

My first one I named Dignity after the Deacon Blue song
you have to listen to the song to get it

Havn't named this one 
If i did it would most likely be Dignity 2 
No sense of adventure I know


----------



## 97395

Ours is Denise - as in Denise Van Outing (Outen!)

Marie


----------



## maxnmags

*Name of Van*

My beloved named ours '[email protected] as it is home from home.


----------



## GypsyRose

DELILAH ....she has her name up top! She's quite a character and well travelled too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## smithies

Our RV is called GAV.......registration number of course !!

Jenny


----------



## trevorf

Autotrail Apache so it had to be "Patch". Even bought a black & white fluffy toy dog with a patch over one eye for a mascot. :roll: 

Trevor


----------



## Damchief

It's 'Vanny' - as named by now-four year old, who's has been coming away in Vanny (well we're now on Vanny MkII) since she was just 10 days old.


----------



## RobMD

Ours is "Myfanwy" (My Van Wee).


----------



## Bobonong

Thanks for all the responses - keep the names coming, it's great fun reading them. 

'Myfanwy' I like best so far - but then I'm from Wales and can pronounce it OK!

We reckon we may well call ours 'Dora' - after Dora the Explorer, the kids' cartoon character who goes off on expeditions and has lots of adventures and who is a favourite of our granddaughter.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts

Ours is called 'Indie Van' as it was collected on 4th July (Independence Day)! Previous van was called 'Reggie' (it was a Holdsworth) and the one before that was 'Wally Waggon' as it was a Volkswagen.

Often thought of calling a van Myfanwy and then buying a larger van and calling it Myfanmawr!


----------



## Yeti

Hi all

Our new van got named "ELLY" an Elngh Doral but afectionall called "gli piccolo casa" "the little house" by my italian collegues out here.

The previous one being named "Albert" the Talbot

rgds

Dave


----------



## Proff

The Wobblybox....
it doesn't !! but Nephew on hearing we were buying one came out with >>
"Not another motorised wobblybox clogging up the roads !!"

Also with Audi 2.5 TDI engine it is not slow at all :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Proff said:


> The Wobblybox....
> it doesn't !! but Nephew on hearing we were buying one came out with >>
> "Not another motorised wobblybox clogging up the roads !!"
> 
> Also with Audi 2.5 TDI engine it is not slow at all :lol:


I wondered if thats why they are called bobils in Norway 

(yes I know its from the word for hut)


----------



## 100021

We call ours 'Martha' as the last 3 letters on the number plate are MAH


----------



## Superk

We called our RV Katie from Va*cati*oner and the Mercedes tow car Boris Benz hence the book title 'How Katie Pulled Boris' see my www. below.


----------



## Forestboy

My Rv is called Dave don't know why and the missus hates it but to me it's Dave.
Ror


----------



## MalanCris

El Bicho (Wife's Spanish).
SatNav's called Maria


----------



## 101392

hymie (totally unoriginal) or my wendyhouse (always wanted one). She is defiitely female though

Tina S


----------



## 92664

Eeyore - the number plate starts EY0......


----------



## CaGreg

Ours is officially christened 'Ladybird'. It got the name when on a trip in the spring we kept having ladybirds land on us while sitting on the beach. Had never seen so many in one place. So G said that it would be a nice name for it. 

We never call it that tho just refer to it as the 'van' . My friend calls it a 'babby house' which is a real Irish term for a neat little house.

Ca


----------



## Velvettones

wanting to call my van herbie - although i keep telling myself that this is definatively a white vw beetle (not a 21ft bessacarr)

but as the reg ends ERB - i think we all know he is a herbie

Mark & Toni


----------



## lorraineb

We have a 'Daphne '- named after one of the gang from ScoobyDoo. She is our Scooby wagon.


----------



## IrishMike

For use using the number plate was not acceptable for polite company (SXK) for we finalised on Peggy because......


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*As Topic*

"WANDERWAGON3" in progression after Nos 1 and 2

Ken


----------



## Grizzly

The van. Very unoriginal and we started off with this one determined that it would have a name but none of them stuck. We've never had a name for any of our vans. Fanny Liz, the Tomtom now...she named herself.

I do say " hello van" when I visit though.....sounds like the men in white coats will be along soon !

G


----------



## 98742

Gladys. It's a Monaco Knight you see. Which makes us the pips I suppose. We tow a Fiat Seicento which is known as Farty Fiat. Just the exhaust pipe honestly!

Doug


----------



## Brock

*Van names*

My first was called the Trundler after the Trossach Trundler in the Callander region. It was slow!

My next two were Swift motorhomes so best not to mention what we called them. However, they tended to have names relating to water ingress.

My Arto was called Annabelle after a dancing sheep we found on Windows Media.

My current van is called Iris, which is the official flower for silver wedding anniversarys - we bought the van to celebrate 25 years. Iris is also the goddess who comes to earth on a rainbow to help you into your next world.


----------



## dcmo

"The Eigg" ... because we got it at Easter and we are big fans of the Scottish islands 8)


----------



## Bernies

Our first van was called Maisie Motorhome The next and current one was unfortunate enough to be involved in a couple of 'bumps' within the first few weeks and became know as Damien - we were sure it was the spawn of the devil! :hesitantdevil:

Now we are waiting for our third - we'll wait and see how things go before naming her/it!


----------



## rexos

*Names...*

Our first m/h was called `FLO`, after the reg, FL06...etc.
Our friends callede it a `TVM`, (Transit van with a mattress)!!
(Was a Peugeot, actually).
We now have a Hobby with reg. letters AHA. 
Any ideas?
Rex and Denise


----------



## 106372

Have had several vans - First a conversion of an LDV Pilot "Biggles", An Autotrail Cheyenne "Annie" (Shy Anne), A MAN conversion "The Chap", a Rimor Karamarano "Katie". We also have a static caravan in dorset "Wendy" (wendy house as before). We also name our cars - a Citroen C2 "Tootsie" (C2, 2C - Tootsie), a Porsche Boxster "Phoebe" (PB) and a mercedes van "Freddie" (after the great Freddie MERCury!). I know we are crazy, it started as a bit of fun but then got serious!


----------



## 99245

******!!!*

The name given to it by our wonderful children!


----------



## Eamonn

Ours is called "Cool Runnings"....after the film.
Very often referred to as the bus or the van but the kids always call it cool runnings.
Each day when we start of......they always scream "Cool Runnings".....and the oldest is 3.5yrs


----------



## pandalf

Our van was named by my 8 & 9 year old nieces, who took one look at the profile of the van from the side, and named it...

ELVIS. 

They say the extra-large alcove makes it look just like the coiff of hair that Elvis had back in his Jailhouse Rock days.


----------



## 106362

'We' have called our soon-to-be MH 'Boris'. Its a German import LMC.

'We' say its named after Becker, full of grace and tireless endeavour. :roll: 

I say its after Karloff, for its looks :wink: 

I just hope it's not after Johnson, for making a fool of its self


----------



## 97984

Our previous van was an Autoquest 270 with a rather interesting number plate of 'J37 BRA'...The number of times I was asked if it was the wifes personal number plate  . We used to refer to it as 'J37'.

Chris


----------



## hannah29

we have had 

barnie the bedford 
harry the hymer
molly the euramobil (695)
and now we are on yuri the euramobil (810)

i have also recently had a new car....a peugeot 206 roland garos which is obviously called roly

its the kids honest


----------



## looby1

Womo, pronounced Vomo, an abbreviation for German Wohnmobil, meaning motorhome.
Satnav is called Trace-y!!
Ian


----------



## silverlocks

Sybil, whats wrong with that!!!


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

After 2 weeks of use the van has been named Billy :lol: It may be Billy Burstner or it may be named after my dad whos large yet nimble.

Bubblehead


----------



## caulkhead

Our first van was called Blanche-because she was all white!! Our second, a VW Hi top, we have have called Gloria, as in "Gloria Stitts"!!! Coz she is big on top..... not very original I know, but hey ho....


----------



## suedi_55

Our first van we called `the bus` as it was a VW (as in bugs and busses). This one we just call it `the van` `cause we haven`t thought of anything else yet!!


----------



## 103356

Our RV is called .....Harvey :lol: The fact that *RV *is also the Reg No stops us forgetting if we have senior moments....!!


----------



## suedew

no motorhome at present
1st was wilbur wagon a home made (not by me) bedford coachbuilt
last one a romahome was Rover or the pizza van (work friends?)
Also had names for most of my cars, at one time when the boys were small also had names for the washer, fridge etc, Sad or what
My cars were always female, had clarissa the escort estate for 13 years.
Surprisingly present car is first one without a name, peugot 206 diesel, might call her 'thrifty' after getting my last road tax bill although scarlet suits her better.
sue


----------



## redzed

*Motorhome name*

We pick our Swift Kontiki up in 2 weeks and I've named her 'Connie' 8)


----------



## 106950

Dave (656) .... that damned avtar of yours.... !!!! I grabbed a tissue, and was trying to grab the little blighter! LOL

We have just partex'd our beloved for a bigger one with a fixed downstairs bed. We asked the dealership if he wanted us to strip off the name, but he thought it quirky, and asked us to leave it on. We'll miss it.

Note my Angie too... can't you tell she just loves the great outdoors !!

http://ftp.heatclan.com/Charlie/Picture 002a.jpg


----------



## grumpyman

Sweet Chariot 11 as inscribed on the side


----------



## geraldandannie

Charlie-boy said:


> http://ftp.heatclan.com/Charlie/Picture%20002a.jpg


Nice photo, Charlie - couldn't you get it any nearer the beach? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## isadora

*Names*

We called our first motorhome (an Avondale seascape) "Dora" after the childrens TV series "Dora the explorer" Now we have a Hymer & think it is male but despite many suggestions can't come up with a name SO we have decided on "Nemo" meaning no name & of course used in the classic 20.000leagues under the sea.
jennie


----------



## camallison

SOW = shed-on-wheels, as christened by a sceptical 35-year old son!


----------



## solly

All of our motorhomes have been called "The Truck" basically becouse we never know what to leave behind so everything gets taken. Ive carried stuff for years never used it. However I know as soon as I leave it behind I will need it. Much like the usefull rubbish I keep in my shed, the wifes shed and her greenhouse, Any big tools or usefull equipment are in my son-in-laws shed becouse the ( xxgger ) never returns them after borrowing them. Cant complain I did the same to my father in law.

Bottom line is if i take the stuff out of the Truck Ive got nowhere to put it


----------



## solly

further to my last ramblings and I not sure if the subject has been covered before. I would be intersted in what the most useless thing you have carried in M/Hs and most usefull. My most useless :- one of those meter thingy's that you test your electrics with. ( carried one for three years) potentially of course very usefull except that in my sad case case I dont know how to use it. keep promising myself that one day whilst on holiday I will read the instructions  Unfortunately I'm further hampered by the fact that I dont get that volts=amps = watts, business. downloaded a good explanation from internet last year then spent six weeks in Tuscany sitting around not being able to find the energy to read it.
Most usefull. GAFFER TAPE now there is something I understand. most recent use. on my 6 month old Chausson to keep the fridge door shut.


----------



## ronin56

Remember the engineer's motto - "Never get emotionally involved with lumps of metal!"


----------



## Mrplodd

Mrytle the Motorhome 

Simplez no???


----------



## teemyob

*Names*

Previous Eura was Named "lady Elanor"

New one is "Frankie"


----------



## suedew

Well now we have orderd our 686 have been toying with names, thought of Bruce it means swift, but after discussion will be another Wilbur Wagon.
Went to visit some friends who reminded me how or should i say why, first one got that name   
Will need to be very drunk to tell.
Sue


----------



## steco1958

I always called the mother in law "the witch", she sadly passed away 2 years ago.

This year when at "Aire Catalan" I purchased a decal of a witch, so naturally we call the MH, "Joan"


----------



## icer

We call ours Huma

Ian


----------



## SMIFF

I've had an ex london ambulance camper conversion called NeeNaw a 2000 VW LT Camper called Gerda, A Peugeot Expert Pop Top called the Pope Mobile, my last camper, a Merc 609D in Blue was called the Blue Meanie and our latest purchase is Moby because of her whale like in appearance. Not Mad much huh!


----------



## wobby

The dealer named our's after we told him on a tuesday that it was our Ruby wedding anniversary, Can you guess?

Our friend has a yank tank RV, we nicknamed it ---- "Septic" 


Wobby


----------



## caulkhead

Our first van was called Blanche coz she was all white. Our second, a high-top, I christened Gloria, as in Gloria Stitts (think about it) coz she was big up top!!!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## cbcft

Our autosleeper duetto registration was KT54 so we called her Katie. Our Autocruise is called Alice for no good reason other than Autocruise and Alice both begin with "A"!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Our Hymer was a weenay one so had a blonde moment and bought W33NAY but now we got Neenar (fire engine) but W33NAY has to go on it but wanted N33NAR but someone has it so W33NAY it is then even though its Neenar!

Well I understand myself if no one else does!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## 1943

Ours is called Tilly after a caravan the co-pilots grandmother owned back in the 1930s. As a little girl she heard stories of "Miss Tilly" but 40 years later a relative tells us it was called "Mistily"! :roll: 

Bob


----------



## CliveMott

Do you mean what we call it when we are bowling alongside the Med or what we call it when she won,t start?

C.


----------



## daddysgirl

I've loved reading this!!

Ours is 'the van' generally, but officially 

KnickeyKnaus

our only MH ...... so far :lol: :lol: 

We have had many cars,

I had bilbo the beetle when I met Mr F and he had bessie bluebird, since then we've had:

Danny datsun
Kevin cortina
Tina carina
andy ambassador
sammy sierra
alison astra
billy belmont
millie micra

we've since had between us four unnamed fiestas
and three pumas, the red puma was
(LRP Litttle red puma)
but run out of names I think!!!!

Oh and dad's MH is Moby dick on account of the shape of the luton!


----------



## moblee

We call ours Swifty or Konnie depending on our mood at the time :roll: :lol:


----------



## Damchief

The children named van #1 'Vanny' - and now #2 is called that too.


----------



## hiddenseven

Ours is called Horatio - purchased in Norfolk, Nelson's county, base vehicle is a pug, Captain Pugwash fits into the nautical theme and part of the reg is AHY 
which looks a little like AHoY............. 

..........well we had to call him something lol


----------



## neilanddot

Ours is called Matilda, as in Atila the Hun!**??, being a German build and our sat nav is called Patience, no guessing why!


----------



## 128398

Well, my van is known as the Batmobile for obvious reasons- P600BAT  
The satnav also has a name; Dozy Doris. For her ability to tell you what turning you should have taken just after you've passed it!


----------



## Hymer1942

*name*

Ours is STEFFI German and beautiful.


----------



## 123318

hi dont have a name for the van but a good few for driver


----------



## shedbrewer

*what do you call yours,,,*

Hi, because we have an AutoSleeper Clubman, we call ours 'The Pretty Girl', because she is pretty,,,,,,,Jack & Patty


----------



## hblewett

Ours is 'Sally', because we 'sally-forth' in her. 

(We also have Sally Sat-nav who remains very calm when we go wrong!)


----------



## cobaltangel

*naming the van*

My husband & I bought a new van to celebrate our Silver wedding anniversary, as it was silver in colour we called her SILVER LADY which we shortened to 'lady' whenever we referred to her. My husband died last year & I downsized my van so Silver Lady is no more, my new van is 'Angel'


----------



## bigbazza

Ours is the "Love Machine" because we er er love it


----------



## alanedwin

*cosy*

We call ours tutti......cos it's a cosy van!!

I'll get my coat.


----------



## aldra

Ours is called Shadowland

Because the B****y dog takes over everything including the van :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## ToffeApple

My Renault Trafic (on a good day) is called "The House Brick" as she is as aerodynamic as said object!

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## BillCreer

My van is called "the van", "the caravan" or the "motorhome" depending on which words my brain decides to put in my mouth on the day.
My satnav is called "I heard you the first time" or "shut up woman".


----------



## cheshiregordon

my wife christened our motorhome "Taffy" when we first got it, and thats the name on the number plates. She felt that was a suitable name!!

Recently though I've been thinking a more apt name would be "Money Pit"


----------



## Mutleysdad

This has been our first year with the Motorhome. We purchased our Auto-Sleepers Nuevo 2, brand new from Heart of England Motorhomes, Northampton, having been Tin-Tent-Tuggers for the past 32 years and after looking at 100's of Motorhomes ended up at the NEC this year, same problem occured ie. makers are not users!! Gary Rowland of Heart of England said to my wife and I "What do you want in a Motorhome" and we said the 2 berth layout Nuevo but with a 4 berth body and weight plate. Gary said OK we can get that done!! It has proved to tick every box and so far since April this year we have done 8,000 miles. Also thanks to this site (The best £12 we have spent for a long time) we are off to Morocco in february with Desertdetours, so our expected first year's mileage will be around 13,000. And now to the point!! Our Motorhome is called "THE BUBBLE"


----------



## MrWez

Mate of mine who's a tugger calls our MH "the 'Orsebox".

We call it Bobby after a line in a B52's song that goes "Bobby's got a big bouffant", the kids came up with it and insisted upon it with our first MH. Our subsequent MH's have been called Bobby, we're now on Bobby the 3rd (can't help but think I should shout "yeehah!" after that.

MrWez


----------



## ob1

'The Flying Colander' was our pet name for a previous Burstner 681 that leaked buckets the three years we owned her.


----------



## HeatherChloe

mine is the Chloemobile

It's her van, and she gets me to drive it for her while she sits on her pillow on the passenger seat.

If we have visitors, I explain that they can sit on the kiddies seats behind or on the front seat, but only if Chloe sits on their lap, because it's her seat.

She has her own cupboard of food, treats, spare collars and leads, toys, bones etc.

She has her own spillproof bowl always available for her. 

She has her blankets everywhere and 4 beds in the van.

She looks up at the fixed bed when she wants to go to bed and mesmorises me into lifting her up into it just when she wants to go to bed. 

She steals all the duvet and she insists on getting up when SHE wants to. 

She asks for the bed window blinds to be open if we are away so that she can look out the window for rabbits and squirrels and goes nuts if she sees them.

I'm just the driver and the person who does what she wants!!!!


----------



## GypsyRose

Our previous MH was Delilah and we had her for many, many years. She was a Hymer S520, doesn't explain why she was called Delilah, I know but we are Welsh!! :roll: 
We now have a Hymer TRAMP so after a bit of thought we decided it had to be a boy!! So...he is called HAPPY HOBO and we love him already but miss Delilah!


----------



## Cornishaich

Our motorhome is a Rapido 710 f, Le Randonneur (the rambler) hence Rambling Rose, the sat nav is called Justin cause it normally tells you just in time!
Harry


----------



## erneboy

The van.


----------



## greeny74

Basil...


----------



## SomersetSteve

Our caravan was "Nessie" as it was a little monster that followed us everywhere, the name has carried on to the motorhome - but I do also refer to it as "the van" or "the camper"


----------



## NeilandDebs

*vans name*

Ours is called 'Ellie'

The satnav is called 'Gabby'


----------



## Patty123

originally called "Shrek" because when the sun is behind you the shadow on the road with the big wing mirrors looked like Shrek, but just got a pug puppy, called Berty to join Betty, so van now called the "Pugmobile"

and sad as I am, the Snooper 6000, is called Sydney Snooper, and the car satnav is Golly Garmin!!


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Just look at the luton after a long hot summer run, and you'll see why we call ours " Garibaldi ".


----------



## stonflo

*Pet names for our motorhome*

Ours is Lil as per the registration.


----------



## Kev1

The Duck Truck


----------



## annetony

ours is very original..2nd van so Betsie2.. aka the passion waggon :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## teemyob

*names*

Recently we renamed it

F*%$£@G THING

TM


----------



## Jools66

Ours is BIG Moh as she is a Mohican and considerably larger than our 1st van!  
We are delighted to have just bought J66 MOH registration ... wave if you see us :lol:


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Our van is a Burstner and i wanted to call it "Busty" but the OH said " in the current climate of sexual equality - on your bike!!! "

We compromised on Bursty!


----------



## redkite93

She's Big Bertha.....
as a child i was taken to a quarry near Corby and was in awe of the HUGE diggers which i was told had been brought over from America to do the job.... and one was called Big Bertha, so it seemed to fit.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

All our vehicles are named after characters from Allo Allo...

We have
Gruber ... a BMZ Z4..... let's just say a bit of a camp car
Helga.. Mercedes Estate.... tutonic and beautiful
Von Smallhousen....Autosleepers Worcester arriving in March .... for obvious reasons


----------



## ttcharlie

Ours is called ArrrVeee, after the RV in Bob the Builder (yes we have young kids)


----------



## Kev1

Duck Truck


----------



## alhod

Ours is Wally - inspired by the reg number (WA11 ***) and confirmed by the desire to hide from our off-spring (as in the Where's Wally books of childhood)

:lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## bulawayolass

"CB" Cafe Brian as Brian always used to have the kettle on for those in need of a drink or food snacks & biscuits even if he didnt know them & l want to continue what he did.














but with my cooking skills will keep to non cookable food or snacks


----------



## stonflo

*Pet names for your motorhome*

Ours is Lil but if her name is mentioned near her she gets all excited as she thinks going somewhere.


----------



## commuter

ours is smurf due to the overcabs similarity to one of their hats


----------



## lotte11

*nicknames*

ours is lotte it was my lottery dream (no did not win lottery)she cost a lot and is still costing a lot with one thing and another but would not be without her. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ciderdaze

Chicken, Kon ti ki :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ours doesn't have a name     

Should we call it Shadowland ?

in memory of nightmare journeys

with the dog from hell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

would not part with him   8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## Motamomma

*names foe mh*

jessica becuse its a 155 majestic


----------



## simandme

aldra said:


> Ours doesn't have a name
> 
> Should we call it Shadowland ?
> 
> in memory of nightmare journeys
> 
> with the dog from hell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> would not part with him   8O 8O
> 
> Aldra


May I suggest 'Coraline' (have a look at wiki)?

Why isn't there a space for putting the name of our MH under our profiel? (or is there and I'm too stupide to see it)


----------



## bognormike

you could put something in your signature?


----------



## loddy

Money Pit

:roll:


----------



## Snunkie

Our first 'van' was called Truly Scrumptious by our girls and 'the big rolling ****'mby our boys, after the film 'RV' which we all love

We're now on our second motorhome but it's still called the same names by the boys and the girls, however I always just refer to it as 'the van'

Great thread, love reading all the names!


----------



## Gretchibald

After a fictitious monster in a children's story ... what I wrote.


----------



## Snunkie

I'm surprised the name Columbus hasn't come up yet


----------



## aldra

Gretchibald

Where can we read it

Aldra


----------



## suegalway

We've only had ours a couple of days but already it's called Togs Noodles. This is the sad bit - when my Dad was ill in hospital in 2010 he was very confused and he kept saying we were very busy and going here, there and togs noodles! He's no longer with us, but Togs Noodles is! And we hope to go here, there and IN Togs Noodles. Thanks Dad x


----------



## aldra

That is a brilliant name and the memories unforgettable

Aldra


----------



## suegalway

Thank you. So true about the memories.


----------



## dhutchy

Mine has been renamed by my grandson who loves it, he calls it mote mote.


----------



## thesimmokid

*PET NAME*

Now that we are on Spanish plates ending with 'HKR' it's called The Happy Hooker (now there's a blast from the past!).


----------



## aldra

_The Happy Hooker (now there's a blast from the past!)._

I certainly hope so 8O 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## pandalf

Ours is "Norbert".

It has a CAMOS dome on the roof, which my wife always refers to as it's "knob"; So we considered "Nobby" as a name, but then Norbert seemed more sophisticated!


----------



## suegalway

Oh I do like that name!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Still "van" unless it is being uncooperative with things not working when it is called a Bloody stupid pile of ****e..

But most of the time it is still called van, a bit like my mate who calls his dog "Dog" and it seems quite happy with that name..

ray.


----------



## Brownfools

greeny74 said:


> Basil...


 Greeny, do you call it Basil because its faulty? (Sorry!)
Ours is Hymer K Hackenbacker (showing my age there!), or HKH for short.

Dave and Prew


----------



## Kev1

Duck Truck here


----------



## hblewett

Ours is Sally - because we 'Sally-forth' in her. Not to be confused with Sally-sat-nav, who is a little bit older.


----------



## tulsehillboys

Mabel

no idea why - just fitted mabel the motorhome

All our friends know who Mabel is!!! :lol:


----------



## Pet12

We don't have one for the MH, but two sat navs , one,s Hattie the others Gerty. Peter


----------



## cynigy

Foxy, from the reg: foxtrot bravo...etc.

We also have a Suzuki Vitara called Posh, because the colour is Victoria Violet.

And a John Deere mini tractor called Bambi.

Sad innit?

Nige & Cyn


----------



## theoldgreygoose

Hi Her indoors calls ours Lottie.


----------



## theoldgreygoose

Hi Her indoors calls ours Lottie.


----------



## GEMMY

From a thread 6 years old I'm not going to read , but to say usually mine are called 'bluddy sod' :wink:

tony


----------



## Robell

Normally referred to as SV (for Sooty Van)

Goes back to when our son was small and whenever we drove past the local MH dealer (we didn't have a MH in thse days) he commented they had vans just like Sooty's got. So they became 'Sooty Vans'. Sort of stuck after that :?


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Ours is MO for.......MO......TORHOME

When I spoke of Mo at work most of the women thought I had a fancy woman.

Now all family and friends know who Mo is 

DJM :lol:


----------



## jrr

My good lady christened our van "Theodora"; it sort of goes with the van model - Theo the Tio :?


----------



## raygee

*Motorhome names*

We call our Hobby which we bought in March, Misty Rose, Misty after my wife,s black Labrador now in doggie heaven and Rose after my mum who also passed away but not in doggie heaven :roll:


----------



## touringtheworld

Mertle (The Merc) at the moment, soon to be 'Shadow' when the beastie arrives.


----------



## jiwawa

The van is Thelma, the satnav is Louise. So we always look forward to a bit of adventure when we go on a road trip with Thelma and Louise!


----------



## junian

Enterprise , to boldly go .


----------



## bigclick

We have a celebrity voice on our Tom Tom so we call our van "Marge Simpson"

And its also a Hymer (Homer)


----------

